
With the coronavirus seemingly tamed, China’s economy starts to recover - partingshots
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/15/business/china-economy-coronavirus.html
======
sacks2k
It's not 'tamed'.

China stopped testing ages ago and has censored anyone questioning the current
government's narrative (and has arrested doctors, medical professionals, and
random people on WeChat).

This is one of the problems with comparing Covid statistics between countries.
The US, for instance, counts a death as 'Covid' if they died of some other
cause, but had Covid symptoms. In other countries, these aren't counted. it's
not just Covid stats where this is a problem. Crime stats are calculated in
completely different ways in different countries and used as ammo in political
discussions.

The US has been continuing to test, so our numbers are going to go up as more
cases are detected. Countries like Iran, China, Vietnam, and Mexico aren't
really doing any sort of testing besides spot checking.

These numbers are being used to politically crucify the current
administration, when it's a completely disingenuous comparison.

On top of all of this, the Covid death rate per-capita of the US is one of the
lowest in the world. Too many people don't understand why you can't directly
compare a country like South Korea (population: 50 million) and the US
(population 350 million).

Here is a good link from Johns Hopkins:
[https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/data/mortality](https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/data/mortality)

The US is at the low end of Covid death rates. I don't trust Iran on this
chart, because it's already pretty well known they have been lying about their
numbers.

~~~
oefrha
> China stopped testing ages ago

You seem to be pulling this out of your ar*e, since it is inconsistent with
all U.S. reporting I’ve seen as well as second hand knowledge from
acquaintances in China (in and out of Wuhan/Hubei), including medical
professionals.

According to aforementioned sources, tests are administered for anyone who
either show any symptom or are hospitalized for any reason. Some companies
apparently also require testing — which is widely available now — before
resuming work (reported by NYT[1], haven’t been able to confirm this myself).
Recently a new cluster was discovered in Wuhan, and now they’re planning to
test all 11 million residents.[1] I checked with two acquaintances in Wuhan
(only got two, so unfortunately can’t provide a fuller picture), and this is
apparently already underway, with one of them tested yesterday and one
scheduled for tomorrow.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/world/asia/coronavirus-
te...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/world/asia/coronavirus-testing-
china-wuhan.html)

~~~
sacks2k
"You seem to be pulling this out of your ar*e, since it is inconsistent with
all U.S. reporting"

China had no new Coronavirus cases for an entire month and even before this,
it was very few. With its population density, number of people, and how fast
the virus spreads, this is scientifically impossible.

Either nobody is being tested during this time, the tests aren't accurate, or
the numbers are a complete lie. All are just as bad and don't prove that China
has anything 'tamed'.

The article you linked to was from yesterday. They have only just started
announcing new testing again because of the bad global press and now the
numbers are increasing again.

I would also look at your sources. Many US news sites have large funding from
the Chinese government. Hell, the WHO won't allow Taiwan at the assembly and
actively ignored them when they were contacted about the virus in
December...which would have saved many lives and prevented the potential
global disaster we now have today.

